# California Air Museums - Chino. In Chino Southern California. IMO the crown jewel of them all in southern Cal.



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)

I had been able to visit Chino perhaps for the first time 20 years earlier vs this 2013 trip. I had my wife with me on a business leadership training trip back then. This was the first time she had ever traveled with me. She had never gone with me to the little towns in the middle of no where, landing on chopped off mountain top in WVA or NY where some of our plants were. Nothing open, one hotel that made the Bates motel look inviting, mush less the only food option being the counter inside the local Conoco station. The rental car desks literally left the key in an envelope in a drawer if your flight was late so they could go home. Small towns small airports. Figure that happening today.

Planes of Fame at Chino Chino had a symposium on the Italian Airforce in WWII going while we were there. 




































This is one of those FW-190s that are being reproduced today . The J8M however is the sole remaining original same for a rebuilt skeleton of one found buried in a revetment in Japan and rebuilt by Mitsubishi. .

























The Natter, V1, and HE-100 are replicas. Not absolutely sure about the ME-163 and Heinkel 162. There must be someone making these first 3 along wih the Luftwaffe 46 aircraft to be seen in Virginia Beach. VA












​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)

I was hoping to see the restored Judy dive bomber. In the later stages of the war it was fairly successful at hitting US carriers in conventional attacks. Though this model had come with an inline engine they have rebuilt it as a DY4. It will never fly but can taxi.






















Of course they have the texan conversion of a VAl.





















The have expanded the hangers and have a simulated carrier hanger with the WWII naval collection but you can't get as close to them as you can the others.​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 8, 2021)

they have expanded the hangers and have a simulated carrier hanger with the WWII naval collection but you can't get as close to them as you can the others. But again this was 2013 . As I said in earlier posts 5 museums in reasonable proximity to each other. Chino with a great airshow. Then drive down the coast and you have San Diego. If we have a member there perhaps they can post the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2021)

Sadly that Northrop N9M flying wing is no more. Was the last of its type.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2021)

I was there about 15 years ago and was not able to see as much as you show here. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 14, 2021)

I visited The Planes of Fame Museum around September, 1986. I don't remember it being that extensive. Then again I was mesmerized by the Zero and spent most of my too short visit staring at it. At the time I thought it was the last remaining actual Zero.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Great stuff as usual, your documenting of these US museums is valuable research, but damn, man, you need to get yourself a decent camera! Keep it up in posting these though. Really enjoying seeing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

